# Technomarine NAUT02 arrives!



## checknwatch (Aug 30, 2009)

My wife purchased this Technomarine "US Navy" NAUT02 for me a few days ago and it finally arrived today. Wrist presence is huge and the watch feels very solid. What do you all think?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

checknwatch said:


>


Cool watch. Looks BIG b-) |>


----------



## checknwatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Reno said:


> Cool watch. Looks BIG b-) |>


:thanks Reno.

:-d Yes, it's BIG. I'm guessing at least 47mm. Here's the NAUT02 next to Alpha USA's "The Carbon."










And another slightly less intimidating wrist shot...









Just to recap: it's BIG and it's quartz.(meh) It has a screwdown crown.|> It does not have a screwdown back.<| Nice SS case.|> Great lume!|> Does not have a sapphire crystal.<| Nice leather strap.|> Deeply discounted, it's not a bad watch if you like the style.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

checknwatch said:


> :thanks Reno.
> 
> :-d Yes, it's BIG. I'm guessing at least 47mm. Here's the NAUT02 next to Alpha USA's "The Carbon."
> 
> ...


The _Carbon_ is a pretty cool watch too b-)

You sir have great taste ;-)

My Pre-Carbon says _hi_ :


----------



## checknwatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Reno said:


> The _Carbon_ is a pretty cool watch too b-)
> 
> You sir have great taste ;-)
> 
> My Pre-Carbon says _hi_ :


:thanks Reno. I'm a fan of Alpha's pilot watches, too. Nice watch you've got there!

I only used the Alpha for a size reference. Beyond that, there's no comparison.b-)


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Technomarine has some unique designs - sometimes they push the envelope just alittle too far - but not on this one. Nice!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Looks good! ;-)


----------

